# Anyone Received a UK Black Edition Yet?



## steevo92 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi all,

Ordered a black edition for March delivery but unsure how different the insurance will be compared to the S line trim. Has anyone had thier black edition delivered yet?

Thanks,


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

My black edition TTS roadster is due to begin its build on Jan 16th for a 6th Feb dealer delivery,best quote I've had for insurance on compare the market is £355,this is with 4 years no claims,no convictions or points and I'm 38.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Reasty said:


> My black edition TTS roadster is due to begin its build on Jan 16th for a 6th Feb dealer delivery,best quote I've had for insurance on compare the market is £355,this is with 4 years no claims,no convictions or points and I'm 38.


That's a good price - I'm on just over £400, longer NCB, a bit older, no black marks. Will have to shop around a bit more next year.


----------



## steevo92 (Apr 24, 2014)

Reasty said:


> My black edition TTS roadster is due to begin its build on Jan 16th for a 6th Feb dealer delivery,best quote I've had for insurance on compare the market is £355,this is with 4 years no claims,no convictions or points and I'm 38.


The only thing is on insurance comparison websites they don't have the MK3 black edition yet as a choosable car.
Not sure how you managed to get a quote as only the standard MK3 TTS is only available unless you used someone elses reg as your baseline?


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

steevo92 said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> > My black edition TTS roadster is due to begin its build on Jan 16th for a 6th Feb dealer delivery,best quote I've had for insurance on compare the market is £355,this is with 4 years no claims,no convictions or points and I'm 38.
> ...


They do have the 2017 black edition TTS in coupe and roadster,the list is abit confusing but it IS there,I used compare the market and the cheapest quote was from quote me happy.com who you can get a quote from independently if you go to their website.
They are basically underwritten by Aviva.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

That's a good price for insurance given the performance of the car. I guess they are hard to steal without the key, unless the car starts by itself as some have discovered!


----------



## RibsTT (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi Guys, I'm awaiting delivery of my TT Black Edition but also struggling to find an insurance company that even lists the BE yet. I have tried quotemehappy.com the say they can't insure me which I've never had before I'm 31 with years no claims no accidents or point. Could people suggest other insurance sites or ones they have used???

It's worrying me that it's only 3 weeks till delivery and with a PX I will have a car but won't be able to drive it

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

It's not showing on most of the online insurance systems out there.

Aviva are coming out way cheaper for me than anyone else I have tried so give them a call and I'm sure they will locate it on their internal system


----------



## steevo92 (Apr 24, 2014)

I've found one on Instagram and when I put it onto Churchills site it is registered as an Sline, not sure if all will be like that though until insurance companies update there systems.


----------



## VTTS (Dec 24, 2016)

RibsTT said:


> Hi Guys, I'm awaiting delivery of my TT Black Edition but also struggling to find an insurance company that even lists the BE yet. I have tried quotemehappy.com the say they can't insure me which I've never had before I'm 31 with years no claims no accidents or point. Could people suggest other insurance sites or ones they have used???
> 
> It's worrying me that it's only 3 weeks till delivery and with a PX I will have a car but won't be able to drive it
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Once it's registered the insurance companies will find it on their system, and there will surely be some that will give you a quote.
Audi should give you five days free insurance anyway, so you'll have time to sort it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Must already be some in the uk I was offered an in stock BE last week


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

bhoy78 said:


> Must already be some in the uk I was offered an in stock BE last week


Still on your fence are you :lol:


----------



## RibsTT (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks for your responses. I will try with companies mentioned. I just thought with less than a month to go big companies would be well ahead, don't want to insure under an S-Line and find out my insurance is void. I also thought that a small amount of drivers must own them by now! Guess not


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

I don't know why I am the only one who can find the black editions on both compare the market and go compare,they are there,I've had quotes from both of them for my TTS black edition roadster :?


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

When I looked I think the BE had in brackets 272 which made me think it was Mk2


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

TerryCTR said:


> When I looked I think the BE had in brackets 272 which made me think it was Mk2


There is an option that just says black edition tfsi you select this then you select either coupe or roadster,it's confusing as hell and took me a while but they are there


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

So yeh I just double checked it,so you select the model,note there is a TT and a TTS,then year 2017,then either 2dr or 2dr cabriolet,then you select Quattro tfsi black edition and then confirm the model.this is for compare the market.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Good to know mate, I managed to fit it ok with Aviva and it looks like I'll be going with them.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

TerryCTR said:


> Good to know mate, I managed to fit it ok with Aviva and it looks like I'll be going with them.


Did you try the quote me happy website? they are basically aviva but online only service,came out cheapest for me by a fair amount,worth a punt if uve not had a go.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

TerryCTR said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> > Must already be some in the uk I was offered an in stock BE last week
> ...


Yup splinters in the @$$, picture of that silver one's up now but still thinking maybe mk2 rs


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

If you need the 5cyl you need the 5cyl 8) mini meet required if you secure one


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

TerryCTR said:


> If you need the 5cyl you need the 5cyl 8) mini meet required if you secure one


Sure I will get it mapped first so your mk3 tts doesn't leave it for dead :lol:


----------



## steevo92 (Apr 24, 2014)

Reasty said:


> I don't know why I am the only one who can find the black editions on both compare the market and go compare,they are there,I've had quotes from both of them for my TTS black edition roadster :?


If you try a 2017 Black Edition TDI 184 on comparison websites nothing comes back as no insurance companies have it. Trust me I've check every day for qoutes to return and no do.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

steevo92 said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why I am the only one who can find the black editions on both compare the market and go compare,they are there,I've had quotes from both of them for my TTS black edition roadster :?
> ...


Ah ok sorry mate I thought you where talking about the TTS.


----------



## steevo92 (Apr 24, 2014)

steevo92 said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why I am the only one who can find the black editions on both compare the market and go compare,they are there,I've had quotes from both of them for my TTS black edition roadster :?
> ...


That's funny just tried again just now and I'm getting qoutes from 1st Central but no-one else!


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

bhoy78 said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> > If you need the 5cyl you need the 5cyl 8) mini meet required if you secure one
> ...


RS Plus required with live mapping : 




It will take me a good while to run it in with the miles I do :?


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Jonny_C said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> > My black edition TTS roadster is due to begin its build on Jan 16th for a 6th Feb dealer delivery,best quote I've had for insurance on compare the market is £355,this is with 4 years no claims,no convictions or points and I'm 38.
> ...


Saga did me £420 with a quarterly in advance no interest payment, many years with Saga.


----------



## Lazyboy (Aug 24, 2016)

Does anyone have any real-life pictures of a mk3 black edition. I can't find one anywhere!


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Lazyboy said:


> Does anyone have any real-life pictures of a mk3 black edition. I can't find one anywhere!







Video of TTS Black Edition coupe.


----------



## Lazyboy (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks mate. Do you have any with the standard alloys as shown on th Audi configuration?


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Lazyboy said:


> Thanks mate. Do you have any with the standard alloys as shown on th Audi configuration?


i havnt seen it in real life with the standard black edition alloys,i think most people would pay the £550 and op for the upgrade because they are really very nice and the standard ones are not very nice,i know thats exactly what i did.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

So previously you could order the TTS black edition in any colour, but just playing with the configurator and it now looks as if audi are only taking orders for the black edition in either monsoon grey or ara blue,no other colours are available for the black edition (other than the custom ones) glad i got mine when i did.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Reasty said:


> So previously you could order the TTS black edition in any colour, but just playing with the configurator and it now looks as if audi are only taking orders for the black edition in either monsoon grey or ara blue,no other colours are available for the black edition (other than the custom ones) glad i got mine when i did.


Configurator is bust, there is a similarly limited colour selection on most Audi models on it at the moment.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

They must be working on it in readiness for the launch of the TTRS. Not ! 

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

I think it's one of the 1st black Edition on audi website (works quite well in white):

https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... 28150.htm#


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Reasty said:


> Lazyboy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks mate. Do you have any with the standard alloys as shown on th Audi configuration?
> ...


Standard wheels look nice too. See my post above... :mrgreen:


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

One more in black:

https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... 25881.htm#


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

patatus said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> > Lazyboy said:
> ...


i think the wheels are a matter of opinion and personally i don't like them,the car looks much better on the 20" upgrades but of course like i said that's my opinion and every ones taste is different.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I quite like those wheels. Think they look a bit different and individual.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Probably the first Ara / black edition in the country..?
Shame they never spec'd the 20" Wheel upgrade.


----------



## aquazi01 (Sep 26, 2015)

Only thing on the TTS is that the silver mirrors are replaced too....

So aside from the quad tailpipes and badge the BE TTS looks the same as the normal sline.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

aquazi01 said:


> Only thing on the TTS is that the silver mirrors are replaced too....
> 
> So aside from the quad tailpipes and badge the BE TTS looks the same as the normal sline.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not to mention Privacy Glass and the B&O sound system.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

and the wind deflector on the roadster


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Ara blue is really growing on me. What alloys are they?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

jhoneyman said:


> Probably the first Ara / black edition in the country..?
> Shame they never spec'd the 20" Wheel upgrade.


20" on that car would be a downgrade


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

This was in the dealers Yesterday. TT Sline with 20" Wheels


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

really like this. 8)


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Not sure about those wheels. Wouldn't mind that black grill without the chrome surround though.. [smiley=idea.gif] 
Are those headlights tinted?


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Not sure about those wheels. Wouldn't mind that black grill without the chrome surround though.. [smiley=idea.gif]
> Are those headlights tinted?


i think its just the light making them look tinted


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Black on Black edition here... with the 20" wheel upgrade.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Damn! that looks tough  this makes me think i should of gone for black now tho :?


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

I've ordered mine (black edition, UK), but no build date as of yet :?


----------



## Pitchaa (Jan 24, 2017)

I've ordered a black edition which is being built as we speak. Hopefully be receiving it in a few weeks time


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Black on black TTS looks awesome. Wheels look better than most of the alternatives.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

It does,handsome looking car.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

leopard said:


> It does,handsome looking car.


+1, good pics as well btw.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Saw a mythos 2.0 S Line in the stealers today, looked very nice under the spot lights and kept me from swaying towards an RS3 that was sitting there.


----------



## ChritianTTS (Mar 4, 2014)

My TTS black edition in Ara blue arrived in the U.K. yesterday...collection on the 4th March.

Will post pics when I have them.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

ChritianTTS said:


> My TTS black edition in Ara blue arrived in the U.K. yesterday...collection on the 4th March.
> 
> Will post pics when I have them.


The exact car I am waiting for.. I expect mines mid march so will "see" your example first


----------



## ChritianTTS (Mar 4, 2014)

Couple sent over by the dealer...


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Looks beautiful Christian!  what made you go for the coupe after having two roadsters previously?


----------



## ChritianTTS (Mar 4, 2014)

Reasty said:


> Looks beautiful Christian!  what made you go for the coupe after having two roadsters previously?


Thank you. That's my version of more 'practical'...thought it was about time I gave it a try. I'm sure I will miss the roadster though!


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

My TTS black edition roadster arrived in the U.K. This morning so now just the agonising wait for it to be picked up and taken to Sheffield Audi,how long have people had to wait once the car is in the uk,I'm dying inside even more now I know it's here :lol:


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Mine took 6 days to reach the dealer after arriving in the UK, then another 4-5 days before it was ready for collection. That was May/June time last year, things could be a little busier this time of year.

Are you not going to wait till March?


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

R_TTS said:


> Mine took 6 days to reach the dealer after arriving in the UK, then another 4-5 days before it was ready for collection. That was May/June time last year, things could be a little busier this time of year.
> 
> Are you not going to wait till March?


So really I'm looking at another 2 weeks,I'm not going to wait till march no,I've got the car on a 4 year lease so resale value is of no importance and I've got a private plate to go on the car so the 17 registration dosnt bother me either so I may aswell go pick her up as soon as it's ready and beat the rush


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Mines just entered the panel shop - Order status = 21.
So I am thinking 30/40 days from now.


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Mine is at the dealers... 
What is the chance of an email or a phone call form the dealer with the news !!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

doesn't the back edition have a fixed spoiler in black?!


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

ManuTT said:


> doesn't the back edition have a fixed spoiler in black?!


Nope.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> doesn't the back edition have a fixed spoiler in black?!


not in uk spec it does'nt its the standard spoiler


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

blaird03 said:


> Mine is at the dealers...
> What is the chance of an email or a phone call form the dealer with the news !!


fantastic news blaird,im still exactly a week behind you so mine arrived in uk yesterday so hopefully be at dealers next thursday going by yours.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

sorry I've mistaken with the competition version!


----------



## ChritianTTS (Mar 4, 2014)

Has anyone spotted anything on YouTube showing the black edition yet?


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

ChritianTTS said:


> Has anyone spotted anything on YouTube showing the black edition yet?


Yep here ya go Christian


----------



## ChritianTTS (Mar 4, 2014)

Reasty said:


> ChritianTTS said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone spotted anything on YouTube showing the black edition yet?
> ...


Great, thank you!! Does look amazing...even in red :lol:


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

ChritianTTS said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> > ChritianTTS said:
> ...


Your welcome mate,Yeh it sure does dosn't it,I'm literally days away from getting mine,I think the nano grey and black with the 20's will look really good and different.


----------



## ChritianTTS (Mar 4, 2014)

Will look amazing, great colour choice. I went for Ara blue but Nano was my second choice.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

ChritianTTS said:


> Will look amazing, great colour choice. I went for Ara blue but Nano was my second choice.


Yeh I hope so,it was a do I don't I situation :lol: ara and black will really pop in the summer when the suns out. 8)


----------



## ChritianTTS (Mar 4, 2014)

Reasty said:


> ChritianTTS said:
> 
> 
> > Will look amazing, great colour choice. I went for Ara blue but Nano was my second choice.
> ...


Same here. Not seen the Ara blue in real life so was a risk for me...hopefully it pays off.


----------



## RibsTT (Oct 24, 2016)

Soooo I picked up my TT Black Edition in ibis white Saturday morning. It's been worth the wait, 4 months may I add! Happy with my extras too. I've got the 1.8 TFSI engine and it's great yesss not the fastest of the bunch but car feels great... HAPPY DAYSS!...


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

RibsTT said:


> Soooo I picked up my TT Black Edition in ibis white Saturday morning. It's been worth the wait, 4 months may I add! Happy with my extras too. I've got the 1.8 TFSI engine and it's great yesss not the fastest of the bunch but car feels great... HAPPY DAYSS!...


I bet the white and black looks awesome,is it a coupe or roadster,you should post some pics,lots of people are wanting to see the black editions.


----------



## RibsTT (Oct 24, 2016)

yes first white car ever. wasnt sure at first but when that cloth fell in the unveiling room BOOM!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I much prefer that grill without the chrome surround and I like those wheels too.


----------



## RibsTT (Oct 24, 2016)

RibsTT said:


> Soooo I picked up my TT Black Edition in ibis white Saturday morning. It's been worth the wait, 4 months may I add! Happy with my extras too. I've got the 1.8 TFSI engine and it's great yesss not the fastest of the bunch but car feels great... HAPPY DAYSS!...


----------



## RibsTT (Oct 24, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> I much prefer that grill without the chrome surround and I like those wheels too.


i know all grills should be like this and chrome extra. Only Audi get away with charging you for fitting less stuff. the tinted rear window looks good to, i thought it was just the pillar windows with privacy.


----------



## ChritianTTS (Mar 4, 2014)

Stunning car, nice to see those wheels too. Works really well with the black...worth the wait!


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

+1 that is a really nice looking car 8)


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

They sure are beginning to land:-


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

jhoneyman said:


> They sure are beginning to land:-


the red seats arn't for me but other than that,that is one stunning looking car! 8)


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

Does anyone know if the black grill surround can be retro fitted?

I know I could probably just get it wrapped...but if I can stay OEM then that would be awesome.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Blackhawk47 said:


> Does anyone know if the black grill surround can be retro fitted?
> 
> I know I could probably just get it wrapped...but if I can stay OEM then that would be awesome.


I don't see why not,it's exactly the same grille it's just gloss black instead of chrome,the question would be if the surround is separate of if ud need to buy a complete black edition grille and I can't imagine it'll be cheap either.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Blackhawk47 said:


> Does anyone know if the black grill surround can be retro fitted?
> 
> I know I could probably just get it wrapped...but if I can stay OEM then that would be awesome.


AFAIK its all one piece with the grill. Grill probably about £800 from Audi.
I wouldn't have thought wrapping would be a practical option for such a fiddly part but Plasti dip might be easier.


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Blackhawk47 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know if the black grill surround can be retro fitted?
> ...


Whapping that would be a doddle, if its like the sline grill the chrome is a separate part. If you wrap it its still OEM btw. I have wrapped similar stuff myself no problem so a shop would find it a breeze. Vinyl was £20 bit cheeper than £800

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Also depends if you just want the surround black or the entire grille like on a black edition.


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Reasty said:


> Also depends if you just want the surround black or the entire grille like on a black edition.


true

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

RibsTT said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > I much prefer that grill without the chrome surround and I like those wheels too.
> ...


I agree with the less stuff comment, how can NOT fitting a smoking option cost more, i.e. ashtray and lighter.


----------



## tedTT (Feb 14, 2017)

jhoneyman said:


> Black on Black edition here... with the 20" wheel upgrade.


Nice.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

..


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I saw an ibis BE last night and dare I say it the oem wheels didn't look that bad in the flesh


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

The reason I actually ordered a BE was because I loved the OEM wheels, far more than any of the other TT wheels. I'd seen an Ibis used BE for sale and when I saw the photo I just drooled. So that is what I have ordered! Before I'd seen this photo and was thinking about ordering a TT, white was not at all in the frame for paint colour but for some reason the white with those wheels just looks the dogs IMO, the wheels seem to get a bit lost in the other paint colours but really stand out with the white. Horses for courses though


----------

